# Workout plan/diet?



## Mthom (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm going into my senior year of high school, and my EMS instructor wants me to run a 5k. I need a good plan to help me train. I used couch to 5k last summer to try it out, but I fell out of it because I had no motivation and no solid schedule.

However, since I started EMR in school this year and discovered my skills, I want to get into EMS and go to paramedic school after I graduate. I want to get fit because, right now, I'm a couch potato. I think I can do this now since I have the motivation, now all I need is a workout plan and a diet. As part of my school program, we do strength training, so I really just need to work on my cardio for this 5k. Here is my information-

17 years old
210 pounds
Couch potato
Diet: Whatever we have at home

If anyone can offer any help, I would highly appreciate it. Also, what music/podcasts do you listen to when running? I need distractions.

Thanks again!


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jun 18, 2014)

The easiest and most effective thing you can do is count calories. 2000-2500 should be your limit. 

Doing that alone with exercise will yield results. If you want to do more, it's going to be a lifestyle change and you'll have to buy your own food if your parents aren't on board.


----------



## Gymratt (Jun 21, 2014)

Calorie consumption is dictated by many factors and not all calories are created equal. Calculating your current number of calories is a good place to start as sudden and drastic calorie reduction can be unhealthy and actually prevent weight loss as your body goes into starvation mode. If you would like assistance please feel free to PM me. I just addressed some of this in the thread above this one.


----------



## bilaon (Jul 2, 2014)

Hey


teedubbyaw said:


> count calories. 2000-2500 should be your limit.


I think its one of the all time best idea you should keep counting your calories.   A lot of calculating tools of calories are available


----------



## MMiz (Jul 2, 2014)

I've never really worked out, but have planned on doing it "tomorrow" for the past decade.

I started the couch to 5k, and the first few days were hell.  It took me three days to get through the first workout.  After I finished the first week I actually looked forward to doing it each day.

A few suggestions:
1.  I downloaded an iOS app to help with keeping track of when to run/walk
2.  I bought some great work out music to play while walking/running
3.  I made myself do it every day.  I'm so used to making excuses, but I stopped making excuses and just did it.
4.  I used a FitBit to track my steps, calories burned, and calories consumed.  It automatically syncs when you walk near your computer, and it was motivating to see the stats each day in nice graphs.

As far as eating, I used Fitbit's planner to ensure whatever I ate was at or below my target calorie consumption each day.

Good luck!


----------



## John Moss (Sep 20, 2014)

Drinking a large amount of water will help in reducing weight. As it helps in burning calories.


----------



## WVNobody (Apr 25, 2015)

i use MyFitnessPal app available on android or apple. It will count your calories and all that good stuff. I'm also going to buy a fitness bracelet to help track how much I walk and stuff everyday. I bough some supplements but I've had to work every day this week and haven't got to go to the gym any so I didn't bother starting it this week.


----------



## squirrel15 (May 2, 2015)

As for diet, Im no help there. If you are looking for motivation, enjoy being around people, and have the time to commit, take up a sport your senior year of high school. You may not be the star of whatever sport you choose, but getting out there and doing something, with a set goal of a sport instead of just working out could make that difference.

Also, you might make some new friends!


----------



## ChrisC5928 (May 18, 2015)

counting calories using a app like myfitnesspal is a good start


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 17, 2015)

.....to lose weight. you want less than 2000 calories.  im 6"4 and weigh 245, for me to lose weight. i have to stay below 1600/day. plus workout


----------



## endocrinology (Oct 16, 2015)

wow that's very stupid not meaning anything ugly but your messing up your  metabolism and to re start and get it working in a good condition again requires some time.
and as you know the our body's does not function the same sometimes in terms of how we lose weight etc.
and for such a big person on a 1600kcal  working out and a physical job your burning some precious muscle and not the fat your body carries so in short term you loose weight  but in the long term your going to do damage and i guarantee almost a 95% chance  you will pick the weight up in the next 2 years.


----------



## IsolatorFitness (Nov 5, 2015)

Always keep in mind that 80% of fitness is diet. It's almost all about what you eat and how much of it you eat. Planning out your meals ahead of time can drastically reduce the amount of binge eating you do. Now about that 20% of exercise. Since you define yourself as a couch potato I suggest getting up and active for at least 30 minutes per day with light intensity activities. Go for a walk around your block or take a short bike ride. Don't over do it your first couple of days or else you run the risk of hurting yourself and quitting before you see any results at all. As you get stronger increase the lengths of the walks or rides or try increasing the intensity to a jog or add hills into your route. Always keep pushing yourself but never push too hard.


----------



## SandpitMedic (Nov 6, 2015)

endocrinology said:


> wow that's very stupid not meaning anything ugly but your messing up your  metabolism and to re start and get it working in a good condition again requires some time.
> and as you know the our body's does not function the same sometimes in terms of how we lose weight etc.
> and for such a big person on a 1600kcal  working out and a physical job your burning some precious muscle and not the fat your body carries so in short term you loose weight  but in the long term your going to do damage and i guarantee almost a 95% chance  you will pick the weight up in the next 2 years.


All of those fancy letters after your name, yet you can't even type properly.


----------



## redundantbassist (Nov 8, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> All of those fancy letters after your name, yet you can't even type properly.



Education doesn't always equal intelligence.


----------



## Tim Wagner (Nov 17, 2015)

As you said you are a couch potato, so you must first start to not eating in front of TV. You can go with drinks which have squeeze of citrus.


----------



## endocrinology (Nov 27, 2015)

SandpitMedic said:


> All of those fancy letters after your name, yet you can't even type properly.


well sorry English isn't my first language,
go use google translate!
hoekom leer jy nie biekie afrikaans dan sien ons hoe kom jy klaar?


----------

